
Product Management as a Service (for startups and scale-ups) - bgdnpn
https://universalabs.com/startup-product-management
======
bgdnpn
After 9 years in the Software Industry (~4 of which in Product Management),
I've decided to help startups that don't have a PM yet (and scale-ups) with
ad-hoc or subscription-based Product Management strategic advice and hands-on
execution. Here's my Linkedin profile ->
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paunul/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paunul/)

I'm open for questions.

